# from London and interested in working in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia



## aswad093 (May 24, 2015)

Hi all,

I am from London and interested in an IT job based in Riyadh. I would like to know what are the chances of me getting a job in Riyadh without a degree? I have around 15 months work experience in an IT support role. Can anyone also advise where the best place to apply for some or know any links or someone that can help me. I am okay with a salary around 8-10,000 riyals per month with accommodation provided or a cheap apartment to rent.

Thanks


----------



## karthigamahesh (Aug 28, 2015)

aswad093 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am from London and interested in an IT job based in Riyadh. I would like to know what are the chances of me getting a job in Riyadh without a degree? I have around 15 months work experience in an IT support role. Can anyone also advise where the best place to apply for some or know any links or someone that can help me. I am okay with a salary around 8-10,000 riyals per month with accommodation provided or a cheap apartment to rent.
> 
> Thanks


Without a degree, it may be tough for you to get a job here. Checkout job search websites of Saudi Arabia or middle east in general. Good luck!


----------



## Jowhara (Aug 10, 2014)

It is difficult getting a job without a degree or adequate experience. The Middle East cares about degrees more than anything. Unless you're white with a Western passport and nonmuslim name. Then they forget everything else and probably hire you just based on your words.


----------

